# Pic Heavy! Cliff and Richard Photos Square Marked Toad - Bufo Regularis



## lewy (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a few photos of Cliff and Richard my Square Marked Toads - Bufo Regularis. Got these last year and they are doing very well!


----------



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

Great toads :flrt:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*toads*

really nice set-up and great looking toads. lol:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

theyre lovely. and a lovely setup too


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

lovely set-up can i ask where u got the live moss


----------



## lewy (Nov 27, 2007)

spend_day said:


> lovely set-up can i ask where u got the live moss


Most of the big ones it has died off due to low light, I've got some more on order from dartfrog.co.uk just been dispatched today.

Getting tropical moss, java moss and some Kyoto moss spores coming... also a fern a couple of climbers and some coco substrate, thought I'd treat Cliff and Richard while adding live moss to the pacman tank for when I get "The Mighty Alberto"

I'm adding just a few plants for the pacman setup one at each end, deep cocohusk substrate, and a coating of live moss. Got some cocohusk background last week from cornishcrispa to help with the humidity.

If I plant up a few months in advance to adding The Great Alberto there should be a nice coating of moss on the floor and up the coco background... if the spores work like they say.

I've found that sphagnum moss will take root if it is kept wet with misting once a day and a little natural light from a window (see first picture above)


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Love the pics... specially the last one. Sort of says to me - OK, you got your pic's... now no more f***ing photo's!!!:2thumb:


----------

